# Custom Modern Arnis black belts



## K Williams (Dec 25, 2004)

I recently ordered an embroidered black belt from Eosin Panther for my Guro. If you're looking for a gift for your Guro, or a belt for yourself, they do an excellent job!

http://www.eosinpanther.com/Panther4.htm


----------



## Ronin Moose (Dec 26, 2004)

You're right!  We purchased a custom belt from them for our sensei, upon his promotion to 9th dan earlier this year.  The belt was beautiful and truly appreciated.  They do good work.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## modarnis (Dec 26, 2004)

Eosin is friendly and fast.  Their belts look great and hold up to years of tying


----------



## IMAA (Dec 26, 2004)

Maybe you guys could help me. I am looking for somewhere that carries the Arnis or Eskrima uniforms that Prof. Presas made famous.  the Black w/ red stripe and the RED w/ black stripe uniforms.   W/ the Velcro short sleeve top...Century and the other few carriers has recently informed me that these are no longer being made for purchase.. This has not only put a damper in things for me... I have one of these from a year or two ago.. But a few of my guys are looking to get simular ones for a demo we are going to be doing in a few months.  The time is ticking and no luck on Eskrima uniforms anywhere.  Im not too keein on the I&I Sports version at all.  I have one of those and I don't much like the border or trim at all..  Anyone know of wehre else?


 Thanks 
you can personally email me any info too if you would like
Kailat@INmartialartsacademy.com


----------



## James Miller (Dec 26, 2004)

IMAA said:
			
		

> Maybe you guys could help me. I am looking for somewhere that carries the Arnis or Eskrima uniforms that Prof. Presas made famous.  the Black w/ red stripe and the RED w/ black stripe uniforms.   W/ the Velcro short sleeve top...Century and the other few carriers has recently informed me that these are no longer being made for purchase.. This has not only put a damper in things for me... I have one of these from a year or two ago.. But a few of my guys are looking to get simular ones for a demo we are going to be doing in a few months.  The time is ticking and no luck on Eskrima uniforms anywhere.  Im not too keein on the I&I Sports version at all.  I have one of those and I don't much like the border or trim at all..  Anyone know of wehre else?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Check with Datu Hatman. This is from another thread.



> I have a bunch of the uniforms in stock. I sell the tops and pants as a package or seperate. Feel free to call for prices.
> 
> 716-675-0899


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 26, 2004)

They are on my site here.WD Supplies  :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 27, 2004)

The thread for Modern Arnis uniforms can be found here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20019.


----------



## Andrew Evans (May 5, 2008)

Where else can one obtain Modern Arnis black belts? (Palusut, The link you provided no longer works.)

Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Evans (May 5, 2008)

I ran across http://www.kataaro.com/Products/Embroidered-Master-Belt---Red-Border__E4936.aspx


----------



## K Williams (May 5, 2008)

Andrew Evans said:


> Where else can one obtain Modern Arnis black belts? (Palusut, The link you provided no longer works.)
> 
> Thanks!


 
http://www.eosinpanther.com/cgi-bin/product_detail.cgi?id=black2&pid=31


----------



## Guro Harold (May 30, 2008)

Andrew Evans said:


> Where else can one obtain Modern Arnis black belts? (Palusut, The link you provided no longer works.)
> 
> Thanks!


 
Hi Andrew,

I think it was this one.

-Harold


----------



## K Williams (May 5, 2009)

The old link is no good...

http://www.eosinpanther.com/product...id=71&osCsid=c22bd1699bcdad0dedd86242b466dcd3


----------



## DragonMind (May 11, 2009)

$85 is still highway robbery. I got mine from Simon McMahon at http://escrimakaliarnis.com for a lot less. Simon is great to do business with.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 11, 2009)

DragonMind said:


> $85 is still highway robbery. I got mine from Simon McMahon at http://escrimakaliarnis.com for a lot less. Simon is great to do business with.


I think that's high as well. We would do them for $40 +s&h. A fare amount of the modern arnis black belts would get them from me. I will say that the Eiosin and Kataaro belts are fantastic! I have a Eiosin and it's the best belt I ever had!


----------

